# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Maestro, Lamtumire!

## Brari

E Premte, 23 Qershor 2006


MAESTRO, LAMTUMIRE!

Engjell Sedaj, profesor ordinar i Fakultetit Filologjik te Universitetit te Prishtines, ka lindur ne Kabash te Vitise me 14 korrik te vitit 1943 ne nje familje e cila ne kete fshat kishte zbritur nga Stublla e Eperme e Malesise se Karadakut. Ishte femija i gjashte i prinderve te tij, Jak dhe Magdalene Sedaj (Sopi). Pas mbarimit te shkolles fillore ne Kabash dhe Viti, ndoqi mesimet ne gjimnazin klasik ne Pazin te Kroacise, te cilin e kreu ne vitin 1962. 

Studioi filozofine ne Fakultetin Teologjik ne Zagreb (5 semestra) dhe filologjine klasike ne Fakultetin Filozofik ne Shkup, ku u diplomua ne vitin 1971. 
Studimet pasuniversitare (ligjeratat) i ndoqi ne Degen e Letersise Shqipe ne Fakultetin Filozofik te Prishtines, ku ne vitin 1980 mbrojti tezen e doktorates me teme "Homeri te shqiptaret". 

Disa here ka qendruar ne Rome dhe ne universitete te tjera te Italise per kerkime shkencore, por edhe per te ndjekur ligjerata nga latinishtja mesjetare te prof. Renzo Avesani. Karrieren e tij si mesimdhenes e filloi ne vitin 1968. Nje kohe punoi ne Gjimnazin e Ferizajt, kurse nga viti 1971 punon pa nderprere ne Fakultetin Filozofik (Filologjik) te Universitetit te Prishtines, ku ligjeron lenden Gjuhe latine. 

Nje vit akademik ka mbajtur mesim edhe ne Universitetin e Tetoves, kurse ligjerata te vecanta ka mbajtur edhe ne Beograd, Tirane, Kozence etj. Nderkaq, me kumtesa e kontribute te tjera eshte paraqitur ne shume tubime shkencore me karakter kombetar e nderkombetar. Eshte autor i shume studimeve per kulturen, letersine dhe gjuhesine shqiptare. 

Eshte marre aktivisht me letersine antike greke romake, duke sjelle shqip autoret fondamentale: Aristotelin, Virgjilin, Horacin, etj. Ne kuader te veprimtarise se tij shkencore shquhet edhe per publikimin e revistes shkencore "Dardania Sacra". 
Prof. Sedaj eshte marre edhe me veprimtari politike, duke qene nje nder themeluesit e Partise Demokristiane te Kosoves (PSHDK). 

Veprimtaria filologjike 

Veprimtaria profesionale dhe shkencore e dr. Engjell Sedajt eshte tejet e gjere dhe e pasur. Shkrimet e para i botoi ne vitin 1970 71 dhe prej atehere vazhdimisht eshte i pranishem ne organet tona shkencore e letrare, duke trajtuar tema pak te njohura ose edhe te panjohura nga e kaluara kulturore, e sidomos tema historiko letrare dhe gjuhesore shqiptare dhe antike greko romake. 

Ne jeten kulturore dhe shkencore ne Kosove, por edhe jashte saj, eshte i pranishem edhe ne forma te tjera, sic jane: pjesemarrja ne tubime shkencore (ne me se 50 sish), hartimi i teksteve shkollore e universitare, organizimi i manifestimeve kulturore e te tjera. 

Duke filluar nga viti 1974 e deri ne fund te viteve '80 ka marre pjese rregullisht ne te gjitha kongreset e filologeve klasike te ish Jugosllavise (gjithsej pese) dhe ka botuar dhjetera punime ne revisten "Viva antika" (Antika e gjalle) (organ i shoqates se filologeve klasike te ish Jugosllavise), me ane te te cilave deshmoi formimin e tij shkencor si filolog klasik dhe ndihmoi ne ndricimin e atyre vlerave shpirterore e kulturore shqiptare, te cilat konfirmojne lidhjet e ngushta historiko kulturore te Shqiperise me Evropen dhe perkatesine evropiane te shqiptareve si komb. 

Nuk eshte ndonje laudatio qe behet per ndonje rast te vecante, nuk eshte as per ndonje jubile, ditelindje, apo dicka tjeter. Prej meje kerkove librin e August Frenzen qe ta gjeja ndokund ne gjuhen gjermane. Edhe pse te premtova, nuk arrita ta jap, me fal. Jo se nuk doja, disi mendoja se do te ta plotesoja kete deshire, por semundja te kaploi dhe tashme ishte shume veshtire qe te mendosh mbi kete liber Shendeti yt ishte me i rendesishem se nje liber? 

Une e mendoj keshtu kete gje, por nuk jam i sigurt se ti ndaje po keshtu kete mendim, sepse per ty tere jeta ishte liber, kur i sheh te gjitha ato shkrime qe ke shkruar. Takimi i fundit ishte ne maj te vitit te kaluar, kur fluturova prej Zvicre per ne Prishtine. Diten e pare qe arrita ne Prishtine, te thirra ne telefon qe te takohemi. Me paralajmerove se nuk je mire. Nuk mund te qendroje gjate, pasi vete ke thene se "kjo nuk eshte deshire imja, por deshire e semundjes qe me ka kapluar. 

" Dhe porosite: "Ne pleqte shkuam, duhet ju te rinjte t'i kapni gjerat ne dore". Nuk i kam marre seriozisht ato fjale, hiq ama hiq, sepse shpresat ishin ne "te vjetrit" me shume dhe ishin mbeshtetja qe kerkonim ne. Me mbeti edhe sot e kesaj dite fytyra jote aq e merakosur para syve te mi, sa qe kete fytyre nuk kam deshire ta kem ne kujtesen time. Por e deshiroj ta kem parasysh ate fytyren tende tjetren. Ajo fytyre qe deshironte te tjeret t'i mesonte dhe prej te tjereve te mesonte, sepse perhere tregoje dicka, dhe, po ashtu, pyetje shtroje per te mesuar. Kete ndjenje e kisha perhere per ty dhe kete deshiroj ta mbaj ne kujtesen time e jo ate fytyre te merakosur. 

Me fal se te kam hidheruar nje here; ne nje bisede te thashe se ketu nuk ke te drejte dhe me shikoje me fytyre serioze, sa qe nuk besoje se keto fjale dilnin nga goja ime. Dhe prape theksove: "Ke te drejte te mendosh sikurse deshiron, por nuk ke te drejte qe ashtu thua". Por me vone u binda se plotesisht kishe pasur te drejte, por prape se prape me lejove te shprehem ashtu dhe nuk kundershtove me tutje, pasi rrespektoje lirine e tjeterkujt. 

Me fal, te lutem. 
Njerezit qe rrenjesisht te njihnin, dinin se Engjelli perbente nje akademi dhe enciklopedi me vete. Kjo mund te verehet edhe ne shkrimet tua qe ke lene pas, se me te vertete esht enje pasuri shume e madhe shpirterore per shume breza. 

Me kujtohet, kur ishe mysafir i Enver Petrovcit ne nje emision televiziv, kur te thoshte: "Emri yt sa i bukur, Engjell" dhe prape e perseriste: Engjell! Cfare domethenie kishte per te kjo gje, une nuk e di, vetem se shihej ne fytyren e tij se si i theksonte emrin tend Engjell, Engjell. Nuk e bene vetem emri i i mire njeri, por mesimi qe ti bere per njerezit perreth, ishte engjellor. 

Ka disa qe do ti gezohen vdjekes tende, por letrat mbesin qe ti ke lene pas. E shpirti yt eshte i pranishem dhe do t'i trazoje shpesh e shpesh te gjithe. Edhe pse disa te shanin, ndoshta edhe ata qe me ty tere diten flisnin normalisht, kurse ne mbremje takohehsin neper kafene dhe te shanin; ti e dije kete pune, e prape se prape e perqafoje ate qe te shante. Diplomacia e dashurise sate i bente ata qe te binin ne gjunj. Une do ta kisha veshtire kete, por ti e beje dhe te falenderoj se ashtu me mesove. Ata qe te shanin, prape kur degjuan per vdekjen tende, leshuan gjysme loti nga syri i vet, sepse i brente ndergjegja per ate qe kishin thene per te. 

Udha e mbare te qofte dhe shpresoj se shembulli yt do te jete per shkencetaret e rinj shume i rendesishem dhe udherrefim per te ardhmen. Por disa pyesnin qysh tash: ke do ta kemi qe do te na mesoje, te na i mesoje gjuhet klasike, sikur greqishten dhe latinishten, por edhe te tjerat sikur italishten, gjermanishten, frengjishten e serbisht/kroatishten, permes te cilave mund te shikoje boten dhe kulturen boterore, sikur per ndonje dritare te aferme, sepse per ty nuk ishte aq larg. 

Dhe paresorja eshte: ke do ta kemi qe aq mire do te na i shpjegoje Buzukun, Bogdanin, Budin e Bardhin aq mire, sikur se ishte ti? 
Pak me pare te shkuan miqte nga kjo bote: Mark Sopi e Ibrahim Rugova, e ndoshta kjo ishte arsye pse edhe ti deshiron te shkosh. Njeri nder organizatoret e Takimeve te don Mikelit ne Stubell ishe edhe ti, bile qe me pasion e beje kete gje. Per cdo vit kujtohej ne keto takime nje personalitet qe kishte vdekur, por nuk kemi pritur qe ty te vjen radha kaq shpejt. 

Disa te "akuzonin" per kokefortesine tende, por ne fakt ishin parimet tua, nga te cilat nuk luhateshe kurre, prezentoje vlerat dhe gjerat qe ishin te rendesishme per kulturen shqiptare. Pra, nuk ishte kokefrotesi, por ishin parimet tua. 

Ndoshta eshte me mire per ty, sepse iu ke bashkangjitur Buzukut, Budit, Bogdanit e Bardhit ne qiell dhe i pyet per gjerat qe gjate tere jetes tende i shkruaje ne leter. Tash je ballafaquar me ta duke diskutuar per koherat e atehershme dhe gjendjen e sotme te popullit tone. Ndoshta kjo eshte kenaqesi per ty kjo qe i takon, por per ne eshte varferi qe nuk te kemi me ty fizikisht. Po e them kete, sepse perhere ishe per te tjeret per t'i mesuar dhe mesoje prej te tjereve. 

Nuk mund te vija ne varrimin tend, por kjo eshte edhe me mire, sepse nuk deshiroja ta perjetoja ndjenjen qe ti te vorrosesh. Deshiroj te te kem ne koken time ty, si njeri ende te gjalle e nuk deshiroj qe syte e mi te shohin trupin tend te vdekur. Por megjithate: udha e mbare te qofte! 

Por, ja, nga buza shpeton edhe ky mendim e jo nga zemra: Eja ne Zvicer, se te presim qe te vish dhe te presim prape ne aeroport, sikur herave te tjera. Jo ndoshta sikur heren e fundit qe nuk na priten ne darke dhe kishin ngrene darken pa ne, por prape darke do te bejme sipas mundesise qe kemi: buke, kripe e zemer. 

Vetem nje nuk do te ta fal kurre: shkove nga kjo bote ende pa i kryer shume gjera e na le ne qe t'i kryejme, por nuk eshte lehte per t'i bere ato pa ty. "Dardania Sacra", kur muar ate hirin e madh, nuk guxon te ndalet. Kur ia dorezova personalisht vitin e kaluar bibliotekes se Mynihut disa numra te "Dardania Sacra", njeri prej prej albanologeve gjermane me tha qe te te bej te fala. 

Kam harruar, por tash po t'i dergoj te falat e tij, qe porosia te shkoje ne vend. Me vdekjen tende perfundon dicka, por kete do ta kuptojme shume me vone, e jo tash; ajo dicka do te verehet kur ti fizikisht do te na mungosh shume e shume. Te fala Homerit, Buzukut, Budit, Bogdanit e Bardhit na i ben prej nesh dhe u thua se porosine e tyre nuk jemi duke e mbajtur ashtu si duhet, por prape do te mundohemi. 

Te fala, se tjeter nuk di cka te them. Me lejo qe te them vetem edhe nje fjale: trupi yt vdiq, por mos e largo shpirtin tend prej nesh, sepse vetmia mund te na kaploje. 



Nga Albert Ramaj 

Koha jone

----------

